# Vegetarian food in Gran Canaria



## lin.mac (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi there, 

I'm moving to Gran Canaria in August. I'm a vegetarian and am wondering if anyone knows if there are veggie products like Linda. M or Quorn in any of the supermarkets on the island? 

Help! I may starve!!

Lyn


----------



## _olivia (Sep 13, 2010)

lin.mac said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm moving to Gran Canaria in August. I'm a vegetarian and am wondering if anyone knows if there are veggie products like Linda. M or Quorn in any of the supermarkets on the island?
> 
> ...


hey, I am living in Las Palmas at the moment and am a veggie too. I imagine you have figured out how to be veggie here by now, where to find tofu and so on.

I know the health shops have tofu and soy products, some supermarkets have if you look in the special dietary needs isle and chinese supermarkets have lots. How are you finding it? Any tips?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lin.mac said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm moving to Gran Canaria in August. I'm a vegetarian and am wondering if anyone knows if there are veggie products like Linda. M or Quorn in any of the supermarkets on the island?
> 
> ...


You won't starve if you learn to cook in the Spanish style! Bread, rice, pulses, garbanzos/chickpeas and a huge variety of seasonal vegetables are all staples in the diet here. Much cheaper than buying processed products and just as nourishing!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

... and remember to always tell them that you are a Veggie when you are eating out. My Mrs is, and when she asks for a salad or Veggie Bocadillo, whatever she always has to verify that the meal will come without Ham.
- Because many a time she has ordered a Grilled vegetable Bocadillo, or a cheese salad that has come with a slab of pig on it - and upon remonstrating that she did'nt eat meat, the reply usually comes back that " it is only ham !"


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

djfwells said:


> ... and remember to always tell them that you are a Veggie when you are eating out. My Mrs is, and when she asks for a salad or Veggie Bocadillo, whatever she always has to verify that the meal will come without Ham.
> - Because many a time she has ordered a Grilled vegetable Bocadillo, or a cheese salad that has come with a slab of pig on it - and upon remonstrating that she did'nt eat meat, the reply usually comes back that " it is only ham !"


It's hard for people to get their head round vegetarianism if they regard meat as a luxury - as was the case in parts of Spain for decades. Why would anyone not _want_ to eat it when they can afford it?

Remember that what was forced on them through hardship is now your lifestyle choice, and be tolerant. A bit of jamon serrano won't kill you, and it is as free-range as you can get.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It's hard for people to get their head round vegetarianism if they regard meat as a luxury - as was the case in parts of Spain for decades. Why would anyone not _want_ to eat it when they can afford it?
> 
> Remember that what was forced on them through hardship is now your lifestyle choice, and be tolerant. A bit of jamon serrano won't kill you, and it is as free-range as you can get.


Absolutely, but I would argue that it probobaly even goes further than that - especially with ham having religous and cultural significance .... " If you don't eat ham then you aint one of us ..."


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Absolutely, but I would argue that it probobaly even goes further than that - especially with ham having religous and cultural significance .... " If you don't eat ham then you aint one of us ..."


Mind you, have you ever tried persuading a Spaniard to eat a mince pie ??


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Mind you, have you ever tried persuading a Spaniard to eat a mince pie ??


I've yet to be successful in persuading a spaniard to do anything they didn't initially want to do...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My Daughter is a veggie, however rather than starve, when she visits me she condescends to eat fish.

I had a wonderful vegetable potaje the other week, when I was half way through it the spare ribs appeared! I also have had the Sandwich Vegetal with the slice of ham and a fried egg.

I think if here you are a veggie, you eat at home, or change.


----------

